# Frequency question



## pmkrv12

Hi all,

I am finally got the part of my preps to start looking at radios. I purchased 4 Boafeng BF-F9V2+ radios and am educating myself onthe HAM technical license. Not easy to find a local place (near Maryland) to go for the course.
SO I am going to do everything what is needed to legally use these!
....
And then the hurricane came. I want to ask on what frequency I could use these to communicate right around my house if necessary? I know the radio is a tri band 1/4/8 watts. I have them set to 1 watt and actually not able to transmit as I turned that off with the programming software. I wanted to prevent an accidental transmission.

The bands supported are 136-174 are 400-520 MHz FM, so what frequency could I use? Again I would only do it if Hurricane Joaquin do to use what Hurricane Sandy did to Jersey.

Thanks group,

Peter


----------



## sgtusmc98

The only legal way is to get your tech license but the test isn't bad and most clubs should be able to give the test. Or the arrl website should find tests near you


----------



## AdmiralD7S

It's important to note that if your (or others) lives are in danger, you may use whatever frequency you need in order to get help. So, if you get a flood and you're stuck on your roof, don't hesitate to use that radio!


----------



## pmkrv12

sgtusmc98 said:


> The only legal way is to get your tech license but the test isn't bad and most clubs should be able to give the test. Or the arrl website should find tests near you


I will definitely do the course, I actually have a hard time finding a local club and course.

But we will have significant weather coming and the last time we were without power for 5 days. Only in an absolute emergency I would use them. As I have not done the course yet I was wondering if there was a frequency range that is available to use. As a pilot I know that everywhere I can use 123.45 for air to air communications. Something like that.

Thanks


----------



## pmkrv12

AdmiralD7S said:


> It's important to note that if your (or others) lives are in danger, you may use whatever frequency you need in order to get help. So, if you get a flood and you're stuck on your roof, don't hesitate to use that radio!


Thank you Admiral as I have not done the course yet I did not know. Is there is a HAM for dummies book?

Peter


----------



## sgtusmc98

pmkrv12 said:


> Thank you Admiral as I have not done the course yet I did not know. Is there is a HAM for dummies book?
> 
> Peter


I know I'm not admiral but yes there is and you can do practice tests on sites like eham.

As far as your radio download "chirp" it's a free program, you can download repeater info from repeater book along with other common frequencies like NOAA and Other common communication frequencies but all are not legal under normal circumstances.


----------



## dademoss

The "Band plan" is here:

http://www.hamuniverse.com/2meters.html

2 meter National calling frequency is 144.200

I think your radio is 2 meter / 70 cm. Radio to radio is "simplex"

There are also a free study guide available: http://www.kb6nu.com/study-guides/


----------



## Fn/Form

Are you trying to talk to other hams in the area? Or are you just trying to use your new radios on a frequency that would minimize interference with others that are licensed?


----------



## pmkrv12

Fn/Form said:


> Are you trying to talk to other hams in the area? Or are you just trying to use your new radios on a frequency that would minimize interference with others that are licensed?


I would only use it if hurricane Joaquin will knock out other forms of communication. I have my in-laws down the street, 3/4 of a mile, they are older. I would not attempt to talk to other HAM operators as I have no idea what to do or what the communication protocol is.

Thx


----------



## Fn/Form

pmkrv12 said:


> I would only use it if hurricane Joaquin will knock out other forms of communication. I have my in-laws down the street, 3/4 of a mile, they are older. I would not attempt to talk to other HAM operators as I have no idea what to do or what the communication protocol is.
> 
> Thx


MURS frequencies would be my choice for least attention from frequency prudes in an emergency.


----------



## bugoutbob

I can't begin to tell you how many possibilities crossed my mind when I read the heading Frequency Question ... radio was way down the list.


----------



## pmkrv12

I am sorry Bob, being in the communications section I thought it was clear but that always happens right. I know what I mean.


----------



## frankd4

*Ham test on line*

Ham test on line is a very good test prep program that uses adaptive learning
I have used it for my Tech, General and Extra and passed all three test first time out, the simplex frequency on VHF is 146.520 and UHF is 446.000.
Like I stated before Ham Test on Line worked very well for me.


----------



## Bob_Hayles

http://www.hamradiolicenseexam.com/index.html


----------



## Starcreek

pmkrv12 said:


> Not easy to find a local place (near Maryland) to go for the course.


Take practice tests *here *until you can consistently get a good score.

Then go to a *hamfest* and take the test.


----------



## pmkrv12

Starcreek said:


> Take practice tests *here *until you can consistently get a good score.
> 
> Then go to a *hamfest* and take the test.


Thank you!


----------



## sgtusmc98

Often if you find a club or an emergency radio group you may be able to get tested. I'm in the middle of no where and our ARES group can do the tests


----------

